# UK Vapers Could Be Fined & Banned From Driving



## Hooked (27/1/20)

UK Vapers Could Be Fined £5,000 and Banned From Driving
24 Jan. 2020

**

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/1/20)

This seems to be reasonable. I have made the mistake of exhaling at the wrong time when driving and it definitely isn't safe.

The problem is that it would be difficult for cops to prove in court that there was too much vapor in the car.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (28/1/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> This seems to be reasonable. I have made the mistake of exhaling at the wrong time when driving and it definitely isn't safe.
> 
> The problem is that it would be difficult for cops to prove in court that there was too much vapor in the car.



I agree about it being a reasonable law - in fact, it SHOULD be the law. 
As for the proof, surely the usual cameras (for speeding etc) would pick that up. Let's face it - if the driver's face can't be seen because of the vapour, then there was too much vapour!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Acidkill (28/1/20)

Probably a good thing, but the fine seems hefty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/20)

The window slightly open and no issues... just another stupid law... I reckon I'm clever enough not to blow the cloud in front of my vision area. The Snowflake Brigade once again creating more stupid laws.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## Adephi (28/1/20)

The law makes sense. But the policing is the problem.

Talking and texting on a cellphone is apparently illegal and look how effective that law is.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. B (29/1/20)

I agree with @Rob Fisher - myself and most vapers I know have enough common sense to not chuck enormous clouds in front of our faces with the window closed while driving, but laws like these aren't made for people with common sense. Laws like these are made to curtail the negligent actions of small minority of people. 

Just look at K53 - it's the "defensive driving system." I have to do 15 observations before I can turn on my indicator! Why? because of other idiots who drive like crap on our roads. 

This is just another case of a handful of negligent people spoiling it for everyone else.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (29/1/20)

Policing just like with mobile phones will be difficult but there should be a deterrent and to those who think it's a stupid law lets hope they don't get a knock on the door to say a loved one has been killed by a driver, course being impaired vision due to using an e-cigarette while driving!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/20)

Adephi said:


> The law makes sense. But the policing is the problem.
> 
> Talking and texting on a cellphone is apparently illegal and look how effective that law is.



You right @Adephi
Texting while driving is a bad thing, we have all done it but we shouldn’t

5 years ago we were Tboned by a young driver near the Makro Woodmead on-ramp. He was in a big Prado. My wife had to have emergency surgery that night and lost her spleen. It was ruptured so badly.
5 years later and I won’t go into it but we are still experiencing complications from that event.

We can’t prove it but we are pretty certain the guy must have been texting when he went through the intersection.

Bottom line, don’t text while you drive. Taking your eye off the road can be very dangerous. Rather wait to be stationary or when you get to your destination. You can easily ruin someone’s life and it happens in a second.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (29/1/20)

Silver said:


> You right @Adephi
> Texting while driving is a bad thing, we have all done it but we shouldn’t
> 
> 5 years ago we were Tboned by a young driver near the Makro Woodmead on-ramp. He was in a big Prado. My wife had to have emergency surgery that night and lost her spleen. It was ruptured so badly.
> ...



That's horrible. Sorry to hear about that. The spleen is one of those organs you never really think or hear about untill its not there.

My post might have sounded a bit synical but in no way am I condoning being on the phone while driving. Everybody that knows me know that if I drive the phone doesnt get answered. (Mainly due to the radio being to loud). But if I see somebody texting or chating away I test my car's hooter. Yeah I'm a douche bag but just maybe the person on the other side of that call might have common sense to realise the situation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

